
Lanyrd acquired by Eventbrite - chrisdinn
http://lanyrd.com/blog/2013/eventbrite/
======
amirmc
This is exactly the kind of acquisition that can help drive even more adoption
of a service since it's obvious to users how the two companies complement each
other.

This is also one of the very few acquisitions where I've read "[acquirer's]
vision sits well with ours..." and not had to scratch my head and figure out
why.

Congrats on a great pairing and sorry that we're losing Simon and Nat to the
US.

~~~
onassar
I'm working on a business in a similar space, and what got me excited by this
news was the natural overlap. It doesn't come off as a talent grab. Rather,
there are natural parallels between the two services, and it seems like
they're going to explore how they can (yup, I'm gonna say it), synergize,
their two respective domains.

Podium ([http://hellopodium.com](http://hellopodium.com)) is the service we're
working on. Excited about this space :)

------
mavroprovato
Side project on their honeymoon??? That must be the geekiest thing that I have
ever heard.

~~~
fourstar
I remember reaching out to them a couple years ago asking about their stack,
and I got a really nice/informative response back (actually they linked me to
a page on their site that listed all the info). These two deserve it!

~~~
reachedtoofar
A lot of Americans say 'reaching out' when they mean 'talk', it sounds
ludicrous to me- as if it were the bloody Creation of Adam (
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Michelangelo_-
_Creation_of...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Michelangelo_-
_Creation_of_Adam.jpg) ). So naff.

~~~
bgilroy26
It's from a twentieth century Bell telephone advertisement.

[http://www.govdelivery.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/a...](http://www.govdelivery.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/att-reach-out-touch-someone.jpg)

~~~
fudged71
Neat! Thanks for the history lesson.

------
emhart
Congratulations as all have said, and also some excitement, as this seems like
a well-matched pair of services. I am very optimistic for the outcome of this
acquisition/collaboration. Best of luck to all involved!

------
premasagar
Simon and Natalie, and all the team, congratulations on your continued rise of
success. Yours has always felt like one of the most human and utterly useful
services out there; long may it be so. Enjoy the new phase.

------
djt
I wonder how much they paid?

------
johns
Congrats Simon and team! Great outcome for one of my favorite services. Can't
wait to have you in SF.

~~~
jedc
Is Lanyrd leaving London? I didn't see that mentioned anywhere...

~~~
paulsilver
In the Eventbrite notice - [http://blog.eventbrite.com/eventbrite-acquires-
eventioz-and-...](http://blog.eventbrite.com/eventbrite-acquires-eventioz-and-
lanyrd/) \- it says the Lanyrd team will be moving over to San Francisco to
join the main Eventbrite engineers.

It'll be a shame to lose them to the States again.

------
r4vik
Great news for Lanyrd and Eventbrite, hope they can use the Lanyrd team to fix
their horrendous platform! So much potential.

------
jedc
Congratulations, guys! This seems like a really natural fit. The slidedeck was
a thoughtful touch to explain it, too. :)

------
Swannie
A successful YCombinator exit. Congrats guys. Will miss you from London.
When's the party? ;-)

------
timruffles
Congrats! What a shame that you're off to the states :(

------
cbeach
Congratulations Simon and Nat - sorry to lose you from London but SF will be a
fantastic move. All the best.

~~~
andybak
You already pinched them from Brighton. Now you know how it feels ;-)

------
taitems
Maybe we'll finally get an API!

------
sixQuarks
My guess is this is a ~$10 million acquisition. Not too shabby for a 3 year
old startup.

------
nhangen
Congrats to the team, both on the acquisition and being acquired by a great
company.

------
loceng
Makes perfect sense. Congrats.

------
dmitri1981
Congratulations! You will be much missed in London.

------
lamby
Congrats simonw :)

------
vadivlkumar
A great gift for your next anniversary

------
niccolop
Congrats Simon and Natalie!

------
sylvinus
Warm congrats!

------
ig1
Congrats

------
gregdek
congrats simon et al.

------
manpreetrules
congrats

------
31reasons
Why founders sell it so early ? If you want to sell it so early why start in
the first place ?

~~~
georgespencer
> If you want to sell it so early why start in the first place?

Uh, what? Are you genuinely suggesting that if your intention is to sell a
business quickly, you shouldn't start one to begin with? I.e. "if you want to
sell a business, don't start a business."

Utter nonsense.

~~~
31reasons
you missed "so early". They could have sold it for twice the price if they
grew little bit more and become bigger competitor. Like all decisions, no
selling a company is also an investment decision. Do you want to invest in
founders who sell within 3 years or someone who grow the company much bigger
in 10 or 15 years ? Mark Zuckerberg was offered $1 billion dollar by yahoo
when no one even heard of facebook and he declined the offer. If you want to
call it "Utter nonsense" its your choice.

~~~
toyg
Yeah, and how much were the Foursquare guys offered at one point? And the
various groupon sites? Lots of people end up kicking themselves for not
flipping a company when the going was good.

Lanyrd has had a good run, all considered.

~~~
larrys
Agree. Gambling. Ignoring the downside risk of something can be a huge
mistake. It's one thing to pass up selling your macbook and oops they just
released an updated model now I will get $300 less on ebay. Another thing to
pass up a billion dollars for a company no matter what you think the future
is. Or for that matter any large amount of money for your company.

------
iancarroll
Am I the only one that read that as Lavabit?

